# Which tank



## gatecrasherza1 (15/4/16)

Hi guys

I want to get a new RDA, between Wotofo ice cubed and goblin mini. Have a Eastgate voucher so need to get it from Vaperite. Any suggestions 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/4/16)

Hi @gatecrasherza1 

I dont know about the Wotofo ICE cube but I have heard many forumites raving about the flavour on the Goblin Mini.
But the Goblin Mini is a rebuildable tank, not a dripper.


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (18/4/16)

Hi Silver, I went with the Griffin but I think my next one will be a griffin 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (18/4/16)

Ice cube


----------



## Yagya (18/4/16)

I'm sure that was a typo from @gatecrasherza1 side..
happens to all..


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (20/4/16)

Lol ouch I meant goblin, dammit works getting to me.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------

